# Considering Divorce



## HouseMouse1 (Dec 21, 2018)

I am in a fragile marriage and have been for years now. I feel like I have very few options in front of me for saving this marriage. I believe hearing other people's stories can help you to better understand your own story. I hope I can find some understanding and help others if possible.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome and looking forward to your contributions.

When you feel like it, feel free to talk about why you feel your marriage is in a fragile state and that you also have limited choices

Take care


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

HouseMouse1 said:


> I am in a fragile marriage and have been for years now. I feel like I have very few options in front of me for saving this marriage. I believe hearing other people's stories can help you to better understand your own story. I hope I can find some understanding and help others if possible.


So what is happening?


----------

